# Jar of Cockles



## Gwizz

Can we eat Cockles? as in a Jar in Vinegar not fresh from seafront.....

Ive read "You might also want to avoid giving raw shellfish to babies and children to reduce their risk of getting food poisoning." but is it still classed if its pickled??


xx


----------



## CamoQueen

Maybe I'm a little dense, but what exactly is a cockle? I take it that it's some kind of seafood, like maybe clams or oysters?


----------



## Gwizz

in the UK we can have jars of seafood ,kinda pickled depends on what u get ... like mussels, clams etc....

:)


----------



## Whisper

Personally i wouldn't, its still shellfish pickled or not.....

but hmm i think i have a craving for something pickled now....i've been craving something all evening now i know its pickled stuff.....gonna go see whats in the cupboard! 

Thanks x


----------



## Gwizz

np :) and ty x


----------



## enigma

I once went on holiday to wales with my family and granparents and my nan brought us round some cockles that she had got (her self from the beach) and cook them for us, we spent the rest of the holiday with food poisoning.
Ive not eaten anything shelfish since.
A bit off subject, but it reminded me.


----------



## Lizziepots

I reckon the cockles would be fine in the jar. I nearly bought some yesterday from Morissons but I prefer them from seaside. I might still get some though.
Just think...if you get them from hut on seafront they've hung around a while. When they go in jars they are picked on beach, washed tec and jarred straight away. Def have some...I have never known anyone be ill from jar ones. x
Mind you, I've been having runny egg yolks...I'm maybe a little reckless!


----------



## MummyJade

I have been craving cockles since i was 10 weeks pregnant and i have had jar after jar.
maybe i shouldn't of but i have been okies and so has the baby. 
I cant see them being a problem
xx


----------



## psycholisa

Think you should be ok, maybe boil them in water first? I used to love em before I got PG but now the smell makes me gip!!!


----------



## Gwizz

Ah ok , You just hear so many different things, I assumed it was ok too being picked and in a jar .... but just wanted peoples opinions, prob ask the midwife next week :)

Thank girls

xxx

:hug:


----------



## mum2b43rdtime

i cant stop eating cockles! with my first i craved pickled mussels and now on my third its cockles.... im not sure how they can do you any harm to be honest. They are not high in fat or anything and are not raw... so how canthey be dangerous?


----------



## littlekitten8

I'm sure they would probably be fine. They are cooked I think so I wouldnt imagine you would get sick from them. But probably safest to check with the midwife first.


----------



## Maffie

Im pretty sure the jarred cockles are already cooked and then preserved in vinegar. The ones you have at seaside aren't raw either.


----------



## Bam

Everything I've read says that ANY shellfish is perfectly fine to eat as long as it's properly prepared, cooked and stored (and I think the only shellfish that's eaten raw would be oysters). Pickling *usually* involves cooking at some point (usually boiling/stewing).

In other words, as long as they're cooked, enjoy them!


----------



## skellysgirl

I ate jars of them with both my other two, i used to love them, peanuts too. Both my kids love them now too.
I have only had a few jars this pregnancy, i just couldnt resist the urge, does not seem to have done me any harm.


----------



## DizzyMoo

I've eaten the odd jar as i thought they were fine to eat , but according to this link no you are not meant to eat cockles or other raw shellfish. Usually they say if cooked it's fine but cooking does not fully kill all bacteria according to this link so maybe who ever is at the m/w's next could ask.

See link for further details.
https://www.justparents.co.uk/pregnancy/health/food-to-avoid-during-pregnancy.html


----------



## lizz

Did anyone find out the answer? I'm seriously craving cockles but dnt know what to do!:)


----------

